# The Purge



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Hello All,

I see that a new movie is coming out in a few and it is called 'The Purge'. It has a neat story line. The idea is that once every year from March 21 at 7 pm until March 22 at 7 am (one 12 hour period per year), all crimes are deemed legal (that is to say that that anything normally illegal, yes that includes murder, is now legal when committed during that 12 hour period). The ideal is that it purges the mind, soul, and conscience and allows one to live a better life the other 364.5 of the year. Within this setting the crime rates, poverty, b betrayals, and unemployment all dropped drastically in numbers after the enactment of this law by the government (all medical, emergency, and law enforcement are suspended during this 12 hour period as well). By allowing the purge to occur, citizens are expected to use this period to "cleanse" their souls of greed, jealousy, and hatred through the actions they choose to cleanse themselves or they can sequester themselves away and protect their property and loved ones (all while still supporting the ideal behind the purge).

The question becomes that one's activities during this period are directly reflective of their morals as societal laws would dictate nothing to keep people in line during the purge. Would anyone act differently towards their "offenders" during this purge period if it were to happen in real life. I have been really thinking hard about this as I can see it in myself at times to "react" to what I have been dealt ("just as my WS "reacted" during their actions of betrayal). I ask this as I see lots of posts where people have to remind others to not do something lest they like time ion jail. This would eliminate that warning for one 12 hour period a year. My WS and I got into a discussion about this and didn't really dwell on actions but I could tell it was in the back of both our minds.

I asked my WS if the purge really existed, would that have changed thoughts and actions on what has been done, knowing that the actions could be called held accountable on that one day. After hesitation the answer was probably not as no thought about consequences was given during the action.

I know within myself it created a moral conundrum and wondered what it would have done to others that face challenges in their life that could easily be overcome with one night of reactions?

I guess I need to add that I don't blame my WS for the breakdown of our marriage completely,I have my own parts to own, and these could also play a part in the way we would react in such a society governed by that law. My exposure of the A could also be called into play whether I would or not, knowing that it could actually cause me physical harm as well. Given that, I would still expose and carry on the ay I have, but am not sure if I would push it that one night a year??


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

In my mind there would be no such thing as a WS. An ex-WS perhaps, but not a WS. And that's 365 (or 366 as the case my be) a year.


----------



## darklilly23 (May 26, 2013)

Humm sounds like the idea behind Mardi Gras or Carnival...
Must see...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

I did see it and it was really good. The idea is that a homeowner that doesn't take part but is in support of the purge is trying to protect their home and family against the purgers of that night.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Yah the movie must have been great----problem is, its just another movie, or internet vehicle, for putting ideas into the head of some whacked out/drug or alcohol loaded person/some nut case/some revenge filled with rage type of person, some kid, whose brain is not fully developed/someone who wants to get in with the hotshots, and will do what is asked, no matter what the action is,---- who will think it applies to them-----

Where do you think most of these problems we have come from---they sure as he*l don't think them up themselves---they get the ideas from just what you are boasting about here

and don't tell me that people should take the movie for what it is--cuz in this day and age, and society, people will USE ANY LITTLE THING AS AN EXCUSE TO COMMIT WRONG

You just keep on boasting about your great POS movies


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

jnj express said:


> Yah the movie must have been great----problem is, its just another movie, or internet vehicle, for putting ideas into the head of some whacked out/drug or alcohol loaded person/some nut case/some revenge filled with rage type of person, some kid, whose brain is not fully developed/someone who wants to get in with the hotshots, and will do what is asked, no matter what the action is,---- who will think it applies to them-----
> 
> Where do you think most of these problems we have come from---they sure as he*l don't think them up themselves---they get the ideas from just what you are boasting about here
> 
> ...


Wow someone has gone off the end tonight. Who is boasting about anything? I stated it was a good movie and nothing more. I just thought it was an interesting thought in human psychology and how the mind can be driven by societal pressures, laws, and moral values. I don't see how this movie is any more provoking to anyone than some of the websites out there, video games, or some of the classic works like Catcher in the Rye or The Great Gatsby. Heck even the bible is full of killing and adultery so should it be considered as a possible bad influence as well? The fact is that if a person has a temperament and personality to carry out these deeds, they need no influence to do so. It is just entertainment and I was speculating on what would happen if this situation were to be a truthful thing. For example or real world examples, people used to find drinking and driving for the most part acceptable until it became such a heinous driving offense and the same with smoking cigarettes used to be perfectly acceptable until laws outlawed them in most environments and settings now they are viewed as an evil vice. Nothing has changed in these cases except laws enacted which shaped the publics acceptance. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

I blame Shakespeare for most wars after about 1620. His writings were full of violence, people stabbing each other, betrayal, vengeance, sword fighting. 

I have it on good authority that King Phillip of Spain and some dude from England read that one about Romans and went on to dominate the rest of the world.

If only we had had censors back then the world would have been a better place.

Oh, wait, I just read the Bible...


----------



## PamJ (Mar 22, 2013)

I can't imagine acting in any other way than my own moral compass, for, whether or not something is deemed 'legal' by a governing body , does not make it necesarily wrong, or OK, in my soul. 

You would also still suffer the same 'natural consequences' and have to live with them.

eg: If you were mad at your BS because of lies, trickle truth and the "I don';t know why I did it mode" and fantasized about whacking them upside the head with 2 by 4, and on purge day, DID it, would he be any less injured the next day. Would you feel any less remorseful for causing bodily harm. And, worse yet, the BS, whether they could legally hold it against you or not, would forever feel justified in what they had done.

Definitely not worth losing my own sense of right and wrong.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Raaaaawwwrrr! Zombie thread wants your brains!!! Ha, J/K...

Anyway, when I first saw the previews for this movie (as well as The Hunger Games), I thought of this...

The Lottery - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I remember reading this back in junior high or high school. Just wanted to share.


----------

